# Made in the USA



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I had an idea before Christmas last year, but totally forgot to put it up here. I consciously try to buy outdoor products made here in America, but each year it seems to get harder and harder to find sporting goods made here. "Buy America" is a great way to help the economy as well. I know I'm willing to pay a little extra for the American made products.

My idea for this thread is for people to post outdoor/hunting/fishing products that are made in the USA. A bonus would be for the product to be made in Utah as well!

I'll start by listing one I know of:
http://www.fieldopticsresearch.com/
This is a bino/spotter accessory that shields your eyes from ambient light while out in the field. I just got a pair and they are awesome.

So what other American-made products do you know of?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Great thread!!! I hate purchasing chinsy junk from out of the country, however not all of it is. Anyways anyone ever heard of CUTCO? They are mainly known for kitchen kinves and cookware but they do make hunting and fishing knives with some other out door products.

These are the best knives out there becuase they are garunteed forever. They come with free sharpening, covered for miss use and abuse, and if they simply break... they are covered. I dare anyone to show me a knife with the same gaurentee 

http://www.cutco.com/products/thumbnail ... tegory=130

They also make great gifts with ingraving possible on the blades


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Marketing guys are so clever. o-||


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Marketing guys are so clever. o-||


Not sure if you were calling me clever.....but i am actually an outdoor recreation major that is totally sold on buying something that you will never have to pay for again. The recreation industry is huge in terms of gear and a lot of times it has to be replaced after a few years. I will admit that i do work for Cutco. It has helped me in paying for school but the products sell themself. It usually takes very little persuasion to place a order.

For example, would you pay $3.50 for a gallon of gas or would you pay $500 for a gallon gas knowing that it is guaranteed forever and you would never have to pay for another gallon again?

Just sayin :?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Marketing guys are so clever. o-||


Not a marketing major either, nor I am associated with the product I listed. Just hoping to get some good products that are American-made instead of the cheap crap that comes from foreign countries.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooky said:


> Marketing guys are so clever. o-||


Haha I like his post regarless, and cutco is definitely proven. But that was funny! I like how you called him out.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

bullpacs.com Pack frames made in Idaho, reasonable price. I'm ordering one with my tax return.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I like this thread idea but it is sad to say i know a few well known brands that advetise themselve as made in USA but the import the parts and they are only quiclky assembled here but can be sold as made in the USA 
i always try to buy locally i prefer to create jobs here than in a chinese sweat shop 
( i do buy some foreign items i havent found the quality/craftmanship anywhere else )


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Maglite is made here. Lee reloading manufactures here. Um... Many companies have mixed bag of u.s. and imported, filson and duluth pack for example have both.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

wilky said:


> a few well known brands that advetise themselve as made in USA but the import the parts and they are only quiclky assembled here but can be sold as made in the USA


I had the same thought, but I guess some U.S. involvement is better than none, right? It is so hard to find products 100% made here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw an interesting documentary on this topic on home building. It ends up that the home only cost about something like 3% more and every single component was truly from here, the whole list is available somewhere out there. 
I was wondering about Vortex optics and as I read their website for clarification it is worded just neutrally enough to make me assume that they are mainly made in Asia, but all serviced from here, as if all of the competition isn't. I just read through everything on my last Vortex scope purchased and I don't see anything in there about it, which I assume to mean not made here.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I also thought Vortex might be, but I could not find anything on their website that would say one way or another. I assume if it was made here, they'd mention it somewhere. Are there any USA made optics?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If I remember right Vortex's high end stuff is from the Philippines’ along with some other very good glass. I think Leopold and Redfield are it for American made.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I think Leopold and Redfield are it for American made.


I saw a little factory tour of Burris that was somewhere in the Midwest, but that appears to no longer be the case.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I got curious and spent a little time looking into “American Made” optics. I don’t think I know what the term “American Made” means. To my way of thinking I need to withdraw what I said about Leopold and Redfield.
Is “American Made” a legal definition or a merchandiser’s game?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoyt bows and Easton arrows are both made in the USA and also right here in Salt Lake City.

Mark


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Browning............come on! Nobody mentioned them yet. Headquartered right in Ogden, Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

drsx said:


> Browning............come on! Nobody mentioned them yet. Headquartered right in Ogden, Utah.


If I remember right Browning hasn't made any firearms in the USA in over 50 years. They may be headquartered here but the manufacturing is overseas.

Now I do have a Weatherby that has stamped right into it "Made in USA" after they brought back the production of the Mark V.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Critter said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > Browning............come on! Nobody mentioned them yet. Headquartered right in Ogden, Utah.
> ...


I'm sure you're right, firearms probably are produced else where. But lets get real, most American companies (if their smart) do their production overseas because its a wise business move most of the time when mass producing. At least by purchasing their products you'd be supporting a Utah company. That being said I don't think all their products are produced overseas I read an article about them making things here in the U.S. maybe its clothes or other things, they do have a very large portfolio so its a definite possibility.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the dish on Browning guys, straight from the horse's mouth:

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?id=90


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Here's the dish on Browning guys, straight from the horse's mouth:
> 
> http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?id=90


Sweet, thanks.



> Today's Browning firearms are made in either Belgium, Portugal, Japan or in the United States.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

More detail on Browning:


> United States-Buck Mark 22 Pistols, Buck Mark 22 rifles and 1911-22. The facility for these firearms in just south of here in Salt Lake City.
> 
> Other United States Facilities. In addition, Browning has extensive facilities in Morgan, Utah and in Arnold, Missouri. The Morgan, Utah address has been a tradition of Browning for well over half a century. Starting with the original "Route 1 Morgan Utah," and now listed as "One Browning Place, Morgan, Utah." "One Browning Place" is actually the road leading to our sprawling facility. Our offices here handle all the business functions of the company and are the home to our primary research and development division (R&D). Our Morgan offices are just about 15 minutes up a canyon from Ogden, Utah where John M. Browning was born and where he designed all his revolutionary rifles, shotguns and pistols. If you own a Browning, it was most likely designed by John M. Browning or right here in Morgan -- and shot and tested just a few yards from where this information was written. (We can hear the test firing all day from all our offices -- music to the ears!). Customer Service, Advertising, Website functions, accounting, sales, etc., are all performed in our rural setting not far from the town of Morgan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

drsx said:


> But lets get real, most American companies (if their smart) do their production overseas because its a wise business move most of the time when mass producing.


Yeah that is the reality of today, But in no way do I think it makes a corporation smart. I think it makes them greedy. To turn a little extra profit they outsource and use third world country laborers who work for less than a quarter of our minimum wage. IMO the smart thing to do is stay America based, help improve our economy, and force 3rd world countries to do something and start paying their lower class more. I think outsourcing is a ****-move at best.

More along the topic of this thread though, every single gun I own has a "made in america" stamp either on it or on it's box. I can't understand the mentality of people who rush out and buy the cheap foreign version of a classic American gun. It drives me crazy.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Last Man Standing said:


> Yeah that is the reality of today, But in no way do I think it makes a corporation smart. I think it makes them greedy.


I agree, just stating the facts.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree it is greed that gets them to out source mainly, but i also believe peoples attitude an pride is to blame i know many people who refuse point blank to do/apply for a job as they see it to be bellow them ( janitor, garbageman or factory worker ) if companys spend more money continuely hiring people that dont really want the job and they can hire say in china where people are desperate and more than happy to work it does make some sense. I work in a job that isnt great but it pays the bills and if i was unemployed i would do any job no job is below me i have my pride but i have my family which will always come first I have worked in cow waste up to my chest for a $1 hour in Scotland to make ends meat did i enjoy it "NO" would i do it again "yes" if i needed to. My opinion is many people need to get over there pride and entitlement issues and get a job any job and get on with it. Any job is a Privilidge in a bad economy there is no bad jobs if. 
I personaly feel people in general are to reliant on others ( Welfare mainly ) to look after them and now believe there entitled to everything I feel we should get rid of welfare etc and inturn the economy will dip a little then grow as everyone will ant a job and when there is none they will start up small companys to fill the needs and inturn create more jobs,
People need to realise we are not entitled to anything but 1 thing, We have the right to choose what we do, not even breathing is free, True freedom is a illusion in this life if you live by laws, if you pay taxes you are not free you are paying to breath, live and die.
Sorry for my rant i have had a bad day I apologize if i upset or offended anyone and please delete my post if needed. I support local as mush as i can but when it comes to pay $100 or $200 i sadly have to go for the lesser so can better support my family but $5-10 differance i will spend the extra and buy locally. I amit i am not keen on my job and always looking for somthing better and will be going back to school soon and i am considering trying my own little buisness in the future. 
Anyways back on subject this is a nice site http://www.madeinamericastore.com/ it has a hunting/fishing section

wilky


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Wilky, I don't find your post offensive in anyway. In fact I agree with pretty much everything you say. People here have more of an entitlement issue just because we live in such a great country. Human nature will always make some people start to take things for granted. For those who are not LDS forgive me for quoting a Mormon prophet, But I believe it is a beautiful quote with meaning that everyone can appreciate. David O. Mckay said,


> The privilege to work is a gift.
> The power to work is a blessing.
> The love of work is success.


Every time I find myself thinking that a task is below me, this quote pops into my head. He was a smart man.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Henry Rifles made in the usa.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

drsx said:


> Henry Rifles made in the usa.


Great products as well. Love henry rifles


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Nightforce scopes are made in Idaho. They are absolutely the finest optics made. They also make the finest scope mount's made. However, with a new contract with the military they are hard to find.


----------

